# Solved: skype video call button grayed out



## AndrewDC (Nov 28, 2010)

I am running Windows XP on my desktop PC. My version of Skype was upgraded to version 5.3.0.111 today and since the upgrade the video call button has been grayed out not letting me make a video calls. I have a webcam connected via a USB slot. I have tried the following with no success, changing my Skype status to offline and then back to online, uninstalling and reinstalling Skype, shutting down Skype and unplugging and plugging the webcam back into the USB slot and then restarting Skype, Restarting the PC. Unfortunately I am unable to install an earlier version of Skype as when I try to do so it I get a message advising that components are not supported and it suggests I connect to the Skype website to get the latest version of Skype. 

I would really be grateful of any help or suggestions anyone can offer to solve this annoying problem.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Here is the Skype support section that you can browse through.

I don't use it, so I'm not familiar with any of its problems.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## AndrewDC (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks have browsed the Skype help area and there is nothing that addresses my problem.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you google "skype video call button grayed out", it'll bring up several links that you can browse through and hopefully find a solution.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## AndrewDC (Nov 28, 2010)

flavallee,

Thanks for that suggestion but I have checked out all of that information before I posted the topic here.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Look at Skype's advanced settings for audio and video. You may need to change the devices listed as defaults. If Skype can't find a video or audio device (or chooses the wrong one), it will not be able to perform all of its functions. (I installed a new version and those settings went back to default.)


----------



## AndrewDC (Nov 28, 2010)

I have checked all advanced settings and everything is as it should be but still video call button is greyed out.


----------

